# Online Saltwater Stocking and Compatibility Calculator



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there, I entered a post in the FreshWater Discussion Area about a neat Online Freshwater Stocking and Compatibility Calculator.

the link to that Thread is this: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19034

This website also has a Marine Calculator, but I cannot comment on it since I don't use it.

nonetheless, you can check it out here: http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisorMarine.php


----------

